# FreeBSD support for wifi card



## balanga (Jan 19, 2018)

How do I found out if FreeBSD supports my on board wifi card? Realtek RTL8188CE

It is mentioned here

`pciconf -lv` shows:-


```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x817610ec chip=0x817610ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter'
    class      = network
```
But `dmesg` does not contain any references to this card.

Lenovo IdeaCentre Q180

Do I need to explicitly add a driver for this card?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 19, 2018)

It's not part of GENERIC so you'll have to load the kernel module yourself. rtwn(4) tells you how to do it.


----------

